# Nat Proxy Firewall recomendations



## breese (Aug 19, 2011)

I am currently building a web server with FreeBSD.
I have been using Windows Wingate for my firewall but am now considering making the FreeBSD box a single server / firewall.

Wingate allows for reverse proxy configurations.

Is there a recommended nat / proxy / firewall for FreeBSD?
I would like to do this with Version 9 if it all possible

thanks


----------

